# javea to expensive



## el_cartero (Jan 23, 2011)

its to expensive in this area you get crap all for you rent money 

where else is descent that will get you alot more for you money 

somewhere with a niceish beach near by shops and public transport


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

el_cartero said:


> its to expensive in this area you get crap all for you rent money
> 
> where else is descent that will get you alot more for you money
> 
> somewhere with a niceish beach near by shops and public transport


almost everywhere is cheaper than Jávea

a bit north, a bit south, even 10 mins inland


----------



## el_cartero (Jan 23, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> almost everywhere is cheaper than Jávea
> 
> a bit north, a bit south, even 10 mins inland


is the old town more expensive? or is there some ok deals to be had there
i mean what parts of javea will get you best rental prices


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

el_cartero said:


> is the old town more expensive? or is there some ok deals to be had there
> i mean what parts of javea will get you best rental prices


the port is possibly the most expensive, although a flat in one of the old buildings won't be so pricey - but then you won't have any heating or aircon

parts of the Arenal are quite expensive, some very cheap

the old town can be cheaper - but most properties are older like the cheaper ones in the port


but if you go 10 mins inland to say, Gata, you'll get a lot more for your money


----------



## el_cartero (Jan 23, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> the port is possibly the most expensive, although a flat in one of the old buildings won't be so pricey - but then you won't have any heating or aircon
> 
> parts of the Arenal are quite expensive, some very cheap
> 
> ...


gata looks so dull i need beach within atleast 30 mins walking distance lol 

/SNIP/


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I don't get it. You commiserate with people about how bad things are work-wise in Spain, you tell us ideas for getting the economy moving...but you seem to want Spain on the cheap. You're not going to be a lot of use to the Spanish economy, are you...
Seriously, though, on the whole, you get what you pay for. Don't even think of going south of Malaga...you won't get a decent apartment near a beach for under 500 euros not including utilities.
Perhaps you should look for somewhere on the Costa Brava?
Or how about Blackppol? Now that's got a lovely beach and you can get a nice cheap place there...plus you'd save the airfare.

Only joking...I wouldn't send my worst enemy there...I hate the place.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

el_cartero said:


> its to expensive in this area you get crap all for you rent money
> 
> where else is descent that will get you alot more for you money
> 
> somewhere with a niceish beach near by shops and public transport


You have written the perfect description of Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, with 5% I.G.C. (Vat), Las Canteras beach, a wonderful shopping centre, and public transport that is excellent.


----------



## el_cartero (Jan 23, 2011)

what about the gandia area ?.. another busy area liek javea just a bit north 

is it jsut me or is there no descent beaches about at this side of spain???


----------



## el_cartero (Jan 23, 2011)

just realised that javea is actualy a bigger place than benidorm!

benidorm just looks big with the sky risers


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

el_cartero said:


> just realised that javea is actualy a bigger place than benidorm!
> 
> benidorm just looks big with the sky risers


Javea is quite a sprawling place, but the resident population is about 40% that of Benidorm.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

el_cartero said:


> what about the gandia area ?.. another busy area liek javea just a bit north
> 
> The Gandia beach area is fairly quiet except for July/August when it is heaving, mainly with Spanish holidaymakers. The town itself is about 5 km inland and is a fairly typical Spanish commercial town with a good selection of shops. Funnily enough the resident population is larger than Benidorm.
> 
> ...


I think it's just you. It depends what you're looking for, and what you call a decent beach. You really need to visit each area to see if it's what you're looking for.


----------



## el_cartero (Jan 23, 2011)

CapnBilly said:


> Javea is quite a sprawling place, but the resident population is about 40% that of Benidorm.


i see i think thats why i like javea more space per person ..

u near javea ?


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

el_cartero said:


> i see i think thats why i like javea more space per person ..
> 
> u near javea ?


I live about 30km north west of Javea, between Denia and Oliva, about 10km inland. Much quieter and cheaper, but in my town they.only speak Spanish so you need to be able to speak at least a little bit of spanish. You don' t have to be fluent, but you need enough to be able to get by. This is the main difference inland and outside of the tourist areas.


----------



## el_cartero (Jan 23, 2011)

a wise move... javea seems a tough nut to crack for a good location on the cheap .. i am willing to be as inland as possible aslong as i can get down the beach area some way or another .... but javea seems to be surround by massive villas :\ 

do u think anyone rents a room in these massive places lol


----------



## Florrie Lindley (Jan 5, 2012)

el_cartero, why don't you buy a tent an back pack round Spain untill you find somewhere cheap enough for you ???
Beware, i know who you are !!!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

If you ever fancied living amongst midgets, donkeys, and gypsies who take a spontaneous dump in the middle of the main road.......I got just the place for you in mind.


----------



## el_cartero (Jan 23, 2011)

lol i might just have to get buy myself villa

do u know who i am ?


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

I think you would have more chance looking along the coast north from Denia upto Gandia, so from las marinas, Denia, through Els Poblets, Oliva, Piles, Bellreguard to Gandia. 15km of quiet sandy beaches, even in summer.

There are loads of apartments, and if you visit and drive round you will see plenty of 'to rent' signs, otherwise just look for long term rentals in these areas at Thinkspain or something similar.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

It sounds to me as if el cartero wants to live in Spain as it was 50 years ago, but with mod cons! For heavens sake, just og over and have a few visits and see if you can find what you're looking for. Spains a big and very diverse country

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

jojo said:


> It sounds to me as if el cartero wants to live in Spain as it was 50 years ago, but with mod cons! For heavens sake, just og over and have a few visits and see if you can find what you're looking for. Spains a big and very diverse country
> 
> Jo xxx



Personally I think el cartero has no intentions of coming Spain... not whilst there is a letter to deliver in Edinburgh


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> It sounds to me as if el cartero wants to live in Spain as it was 50 years ago, but with mod cons!


Which is here! 
These people still think the Guardia are Franco's secret police.....and as for mod cons we've got those too! The recent discovery of _buckets_ for the donkey excrement has changed a lot of people's lives!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Which is here!
> These people still think the Guardia are Franco's secret police.....and as for mod cons we've got those too! The recent discovery of _buckets_ for the donkey excrement has changed a lot of people's lives!


Sounds lovely there lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I think el cartero should try Albania.
Very cheap, lovely beaches, very friendly people.
You can stay a month, eat and drink like a lord, be surrounded by eager women....and have change out of a fiver!!
Transport no problem....donkey hire very cheap. Accommodation....spacious yurts with daily emptying of buckets.
Food....very cheap. A good, basic diet. Sardines are good brain fuel, I've heard.
Not sure about cheap flights but a postman must be pretty nippy on a bike...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Which is here!
> These people still think the Guardia are Franco's secret police.....and as for mod cons we've got those too! The recent discovery of _buckets_ for the donkey excrement has changed a lot of people's lives!


Have you still got that youtube vid of the donkey trying to kick the crap out of you


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Have you still got that youtube vid of the donkey trying to kick the crap out of you


ooh - I never saw that one!!!


pretty please


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> ooh - I never saw that one!!!
> 
> 
> pretty please


His donkey tries to kick the crap out of everyone


----------

